# Wats up guys  - Im Rob From Jersey  -new-(please read, im cool )



## Big Rosati (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey i'm 19 and pretty small, contrary to what my handle is  

im about 5-7 130 lbs on a heavy day. 

In high school I wrestled. now if you know about that, it includes extreme dieting (not eating at all) and eating very little and extreme workouts.   I believe i havent put on any weight because of wrestling.  I believe it totally screwed me up. but, it taught me how to fight and be tough. so theres the trade off.

My body type is a perfect base to start at to become one of these guys in the mags .  I look like a small sylvester stallone. I have every cut for every muscle in my body. i have been lifting this summer, seeing minimal gains. Id consider myself a novice, not an amateur lifter. I know about supps and training, but dont know everything. thats why im on here.  all my friends are takin shit and i intend to stay as natural as possible and get as big as possible. i am a dedicated dieter, but only when i am in the right direction. If i am not confident about what im doing i will let it go and give up, same goes for weight training. i will include a pic of myself soon      easy....easy.....not like that

My strong muscles are obvoiulsly   Shoulders (very strong for some reason), Triceps, Legs (although they arent big), Neck, ABS     weak points are - BICEPS, CHEST-- i cant seem to hurt them enough for them to get bigger.

I need help.    Im gonna read around - but i wanna start something    like testosterone and whey.  all my boys take t bomb(ive considered it) , winni v etc etc    shit like that, andro, etc.   i never screwed around w/ it       i dont cheat. (no offense)

im gonna look around but any advice is greatly appreciated.  Im cut , so all i need is mass.      thanks bros.    -Rob


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 1, 2005)

pics are in gallery.   

i hope i can laugh at them one day.      nahh im not that bad


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

no theyre not


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 1, 2005)

Welcome Rob...hope you stay.

What are t-bombs?

Start posting in the training and diet forum to start off with.

You are 5'7" and 130lbs....EAT, EAT and EAT some more since your out of wrestling now!
6 small meals a day minimum and build on that.


P.S you will NEVER know _everything_ about bodybuilding not even the pros know _everything_.


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 1, 2005)

pics are up sorry       ^^ how bout u bro   lol 129 lbs    haha  only i have 5 percent body fat.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

Big Rosati said:
			
		

> pics are up sorry       ^^ how bout u bro   lol 129 lbs    haha  only i have 5 percent body fat.


i didnt get that!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 1, 2005)

Big Rosati said:
			
		

> pics are up sorry       ^^ how bout u bro   lol 129 lbs    haha  only i have 5 percent body fat.




Sorry i am not as great as you.


Yes i am trying my best to put on weight.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 1, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> not even the pros know _everything_.


  The pro's don't know anything.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 1, 2005)

Just looked at yours pics....sorry to break it to you but you aint 5% bodyfat.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 1, 2005)

Big Rosati said:
			
		

> pics are up sorry ^^ how bout u bro lol 129 lbs haha only i have 5 percent body fat.


 Don't be a dick, he's trying to help you. You do need to eat as much as you can. Oh, and you don't have 5 precent bodyfat.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

Big Rosati said:
			
		

> pics are up sorry       ^^ how bout u bro   lol 129 lbs    haha  only i have 5 percent body fat.


well its not like ur mr olympia yourself, looking at ur pics far from it!


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

actually muscle is 5 ' 4 and 129lbs which makes you skinny in comparison if your 130lbs at 5'7


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 1, 2005)

whoa guys!     i was kididng    !       thats why i put the "lol" in it     i was joking !  

thats cool now i can compare myself to him since we are the same weight.  Me n muscleman r cool now.

mr olympia? cmon fellas     who the hell said i was anything   i said im small. 

lets turn this around and help rob!        thanks bros.

added 2 pics       comments comments


If im not 5 percent       then that machine was wrong. (the clamp)   what do you want me to say.    i dont even know another way to measure.

I am skinny      thanks tho


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 1, 2005)

Big Rosati said:
			
		

> whoa guys!     i was kididng    !       thats why i put the "lol" in it     i was joking !
> 
> thats cool now i can compare myself to him since we are the same weight.  Me n muscleman r cool now.
> 
> ...


 Ok my bad. Seriously though, eat as much as you can. Post your training routine in the training section.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 1, 2005)

don't worry about it.

How about we have a friendly bulk race? Would be cool becuase we are the same weight. 

We could start it tommorow morning and give ourshelves a target date.....would give us motivation to carry on eating and some friendly competition.


See who gains the most lbs in say a month?

What do you think Rob?


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 1, 2005)

as someone stated.   I am more skinny.    you are shorter , so you are going to have more mass.       but a set target for each of us sounds cool.    however, you are more seasoned than i am.  you have more on this site and know more probably.    i only know mixed opinions of people that dont know wat theyr doing. 

i dont have a routine.  i do sporatic workouts at the gym and have to force myself to go 6 days      i dont know every exercise.    thats why im on here.    but when i get myself a plan, its a date.     we;'ll make our own post and we will update it ourselves.

Rosati Vs. Muscleman    haha 

posted a new back pic.    wat u think.

6 meals a day?    when and what would they consist of?  (what foods exactly)


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 1, 2005)

If anything you will put more weight on than me faster becuase you are a newbie weightrainer (no offense) and your body is unused to it so it will adapt faster and give you results.

I have only been on this site about a month hehe - besides that has nothing to do with how educated you are on bodybuilding (obviously).
Some people  *cough* foremanrules, mino lee   *cough* are post-whores who mainly post in open chat just for the sake of it.

first of all 6 days a week is too much! The pros train 6 days a week becuase they are walking chemical experiments, _we_ are not pros and so we shouldn't train like them.

I would recommend you start off with 3/4 days a week and see how you feel.

Like this:

Monday - Chest and triceps
Tuesday - back and biceps
Wednesday - off
Thursday - Shoulders and traps
Friday - Legs.
Weekend - Off.

A routine will help you stay commited and on track.

If you wanted i could make you a routine that is directed to strength and mass?



For general bodybuiling nutrition directed towards your bodytype:

Wake up - protein shake with WATER (so it gets digested ASAP to feed your starving muscles at this time).

Breakfast - Oats, eggs, milk, yoghurt, peanut butter toast etc 

2-3 hours later - Pasta / rice with chicken and some meat.

Go gym now

after gym - protein shake with lots of milk.

30 mins later - Pasta /rice with chicken and some meat.

Dinner - Anything you want (make it a cheat meal)

2-3 hours later - meat and some vegetables (broccolli is v.good)

before bed - Cottage cheese, milk, eggs (light foods)



When you start to get in to a diet like this DON'T have big portions.



General diet rules:

- Medium/small portions.
-make sure to eat every 2-3 hours.
- Include healthy fats (important for bodily functions)


Most important thing is to be _consistent_ .


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 1, 2005)

^^ wow   how bout that.    
should i write this down guys?     hes been doin his hw huh.    


thats a very nice offer.    

shouldnt you isolate the similar muscles being used in chest/tri back/ bi?  
mine are only sore for about a day or two 

would you be offended if i accepted your offer but  had everyone else comment on it? making all opinions open so i can customize it....

Thanks for your help


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 1, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> How about we have a friendly bulk race? Would be cool becuase we are the same weight.
> 
> We could start it tommorow morning and give ourshelves a target date.....would give us motivation to carry on eating and some friendly competition.
> 
> ...




That sounds like a great idea, that will give you guys a goal to reach and you can also compare notes....why this reminds of a movie I saw a while back, I think it was called pumping iron and you see they had this taller Italian guy who also from Jersey who competed against this guy called Arnold....

Whatever, may the best man win.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 1, 2005)

Big Rosati said:
			
		

> ^^ wow   how bout that.
> should i write this down guys?     hes been doin his hw huh.
> 
> 
> ...




No i would not be offended.

Customize it however you like to suit yourself...nobody knows you better than you know yourself.


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 1, 2005)

Goin to the gym!    hope to see this thread blowin up w/ help !   one day i will help others too!  !   !  !      


yeah its 8 oclock and test. levels are low       better than nothing.    gonna do back/ chest     any objections b4 i go?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 1, 2005)

back and chest is OK but it's not the best.

You could try antagonist training for fun - Alternating with a chest exercise and a back exercise. First set bench press then quickly move over to one set of barbell row etc.

You are probably all hyped up and want to train but i think you should first think of a routine and plan ahead.
Once you got a routine sorted you can blast away at that.

But instinctive training never done anybody any harm if you wana go to the gym now.


If you do go - Have fun!


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 1, 2005)

na man im not that much of a noob 

im just feelin back and chest tonight   

any comments welcome    im gonna link this thread to my next post.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 1, 2005)

Big Rosati welcome to IM!


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 1, 2005)

THE Robert Dimaggio!  and fellow italian...... 

thank you      i love your write ups bud.


----------



## HaTa (Sep 7, 2005)

Big Rosati said:
			
		

> Hey i'm 19 and pretty small, contrary to what my handle is
> 
> im about 5-7 130 lbs on a heavy day.
> 
> ...


my back beats urs


----------



## Big Rosati (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice back, but thats a pic of you working the muscle.  Im flexing. 


hata     haha


----------

